# Seeing renewed fish activity



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Water levels remain high especially after all the rain today. Seems like since June we have had steady rain on the coast. After the rain stops the winds calm and fish activity explodes. Been busy lately but can wet a hook every now and then manage quality fish. After this weekend's cold front flounder reports should be plentiful. But note these fronts are really mild as compared to what will come later. My motto used to be wait until the second game of the World Series to start flounder fishing. Now days that is too close to the November reduced limits. 















www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Better write your congressman not to make the flounder king illegal. They are getting bigger in Chickenboy bayou








www.chickenboylures.com


----------

